# Piano Sonata in F minor



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

An excercise piece (doesn't mean it's written without so-called "heart" though), written to practice my weakest strength - developement and consistency within a piece (more developement than new material at every step). I'd be glad to receive comments (especially, but not only) referring to this aspect. I know it's not impressive to keep it consistent and well structured within not-even five minutes, but for me it was a challange and I'm still now sure if these goals were really fulfilled.

The sonata follows slow-fast movement structure scheme, and the slow movement is more like short prelude to the latter one. So if you don't like the beginning (I can imagine it might come off as cheesy, especially with bang-the-piano synth playback nature), plox brace yourself in patience and hold on until the fast movement, about which there might be something you could say.

Here it is:

__
https://soundcloud.com/uxopasoz%2Fsoson


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The beginning was my favorite part of the piece (first 40 seconds or so). As far as the rest it sounded too much like Beethoven to me ( I know just an exercise). It could've used perhaps tighter development of some ideas, but I thought the transition and flow of the piece was pretty good and I think you are improving in terms of structure.


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

I agree with tdc it sounds incredibly Beethoven ish but I like it, 
the only thing I wanted to say about it is that the left hand part at 1:36 ish is more conventional string writing than piano writing and personally I think you should make it alternate between octaves instead of just 1 note like a lot of Beethovens works does, like the last 2 bars of the 3rd system of this http://petrucci.mus.auth.gr/imglnks/usimg/d/da/IMSLP328877-PMLP01446-b25669825.pdf

But again it's just my opinion do what you want with it i like it though


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

that is also a problem i have when composing, development and consistency.


----------

